# Help!!!



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i was driving to work today and had my air conditioner took a dump. it went from cold air to HOT instantly. any ideas? btw its a 05 tahoe....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Could be a number of things but with a truck that new I would guess it is a pinhole leak in a line somewhere. They will probably reload your system and add an ultraviolet dye to it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pin Hole Leak?*

If it was a pin hole leak, wouldn't it slowely start cooling less until the compressor stopped?
That is what happened to mine a few years ago.

Darin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thats what i figured it would be a slow decrease in cooling. but this was sudden. no cold at all. hot air


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Maybe the damper door failed


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Guess sprout'n all that 'hot air' fits ya Neil.

That sux bro - take her to the dealership...engine still under warentty?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thats a known problem with Jeep XJs and my jeep use to do that when I put AC on max. From all the XJ forums I read, it has to do with the evaporator coil. 

go to edumnds carspace forum and do a search. It might be easy has needing more freeon or something that is faulty with Tahoes.

http://www.carspace.com/csGroups


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gotta love my ps brothers. ima hit that site up now.... i just turned my car on and it worked!??!?!?! so i hope it aint nothing stoopid going on.... thanks for the info so far guys


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

here is another helpful website. This was from the carspace forum post about "too much hot air".

"I'll answer my own question since no one else did. By the way, if you want to visit a FANTASTIC Tahoe forum site where I found the solution to my Tahoe's problem, visit: http://www.automotiveforums.com. They have many more topics and ANSWERS!!! The problem was a flapper valve actuator. AC Delco part number 15-72506. Cost about $46.00 from a local parts house. I ordered online for $41.00 (shipping included) from http://www.oehq.com."


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Not sure about that exact truck but most cars and trucks A/C is controlled but vacuum and your problem sounds like a sudden loss of vacuum to the control module or the door that opens and closes to change from heat to AC. you could check under the hood and look or listen for a small vacuum leak if you can't locate it will probably need to go to shop but should be a quick fix


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

good luck -- its too [email protected]^# hot to be without AC now!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Sell that thing and get a Ford.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> Sell that thing and get a Ford.


My mother has a Lincoln Town Car (a ford motor co. product) and it does the same thing.
I think it is just a product of the times build um fast build um cheap....best solution stay home and :beer: :beer:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Neil - I had 2001 Silverado and had the same problem*

Turns out the high pressure switch was the problem; any time I went over a bump it would turn the A/C off and another bump would turn it back on.

They replaced the switch 3 or 4 times and all the switches would behave the same way.

To test the bump theory. Open hood and turn A/C on and tap the high pressure switch, it is right on the side of the A/C Receiver Drier, 3 wires coming out of it. It should turn the A/C off and if you tape again it will turn on again.

Hope this helps.



GMC is suppose to know about the bad switches.

They fixed mine by wrapping the wire together to make them more rigged. Worked for years.l


----------



## fishnut (Jul 12, 2007)

*Orest...*

I may be wrong but I think that is the Low pressure switch. Neil, if you have a leak somewhere the LPS will more than likely trip first. My 98 Silverado did that once and I thought it was low on 134a, jumped out the switch and it ran fine then I found that the plug had come loose. My advise is to check your connections first. By the way I just had to replace the compressor in the old fish'n wagon, $440 but in this heat you can't live without it.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

lipyanker said:


> Maybe the damper door failed


Can almost assure you this is the problem. I hope I'm wrong because the door acuaitor failed on my Explorer and it was over $1000.00 to have someone fix it. Needless to say I bit the bullet and did it myself. I know now why it's so much to get it fixed.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

NTKG said:


> gotta love my ps brothers. ima hit that site up now.... i just turned my car on and it worked!??!?!?! so i hope it aint nothing stoopid going on.... thanks for the info so far guys


The only thing I can tell you is to take it to the dealership to get scanned and see if it threw a code.
You can also post your question over at www.z71tahoe-suburban.com
That's a site I frequent for my 03 Tahoe.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*So what was the problem*

now your P&S brothers want to know.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Yeah*

Hey Neil,

Did you get the AC fixed? HAHA, Fix the *AC*. I did not know they were broken. I crack myself up opcorn::beer:

Seriously,
I have an 04 yukon and wonder if its something that I should worry about.


----------

